

Mindrosia: App Ideas Generated Through Horseplay - amichail
http://www.allfacebook.com/2007/11/mindrosia-app-ideas-generated-through-horseplay/#

======
amichail
It might be interesting to compare Mindrosia with other methods used to
extract useful information from users as a by-product of some other activity:

<http://recaptcha.net/learnmore.html>

<http://www.espgame.org/>

